# Job grades @ FlyDubai , Emirates, Etihad



## cchrys (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi -

Does anyone know what are job grades and approximate payscales for FlyDubai, Emirates and Eithad?

Is FlyDubai M.06 grade equal to Emirates grade 6 or is it equal to grade 9? What about Etihad?


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

have you tried a google search???


----------



## cchrys (Jan 2, 2015)

Sootydaz said:


> have you tried a google search???


of course, I have and I found nothing.


----------

